# Expanded the dog yard today! Pictures!



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Added a 50x50 foot area for the dogs to have more room. Still need to add wire along the old section of field fencing so the two smaller dogs wont pop through and hang the gate tomorrow. But it's finished enough for them to use it!
Had to use a roll of fencing I had for the critter yard, so finally finished the extra hot wire strands today as well. Total of 8 electrified wires, hopefully, the pup will not try and slip through, she isn't safe with birds. 

Chillie didn't want to play, she rarely does, she's top dog and too snooty for fun.
Bella eventually played with her old friend after some iffy first starts, but she soon remembered how to play with her. Last time they were together was back when she was first brought home, 2.5 month old pup until about 5-6mo. At that time, she started getting aggressive and then tried to kill Chillie several times. She was spayed and hasn't played with the pup until today. 
Dober also played with the pup! But I didn't have the camera, so no pics of them goofing off. 

Enjoy!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBisuhsT2JU[/ame]


----------

